# Possible to copycat this style of liquid soap?



## Spicey477 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi all, I have not yet made any liquid soaps, but if this copycat was attainable, I would definitely try!  My husband buys this soap like crazy (and also has talked his coworkers into purchasing) and I would love to be able to make it myself.  It is Pedifix brand Fungasoap (their site is down or I would link it) and these are the ingredients:
Saponified Cocos Nucifera (Coconut), Olea Europea (Olive), and Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Oils; Essential oil blend of Mentha Piperita (Peppermint) and Melaleuca Alternifolia (Tea Tree), Cyamopsis Tetragonoloba (Guar) Gum, Glycerine, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract, Iron Oxide. 

Anyone think that this is worth attempting?  Tia!


----------



## FGOriold (Dec 10, 2013)

That ingredient list indicates that there is nothing really special about that soap - typical soaping ingredients, essential oils, thickener, colorant - I don't see why you could not try this.  I would suspect that the main components are the coconut and olive oils as jojoba oil would be used in a very small amount (2% or less).  My only questions would be what form and at what point is the aloe is added - during making the paste or diluting.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 10, 2013)

I would add the aloe during dilution so the lye doesn't affect it.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 10, 2013)

If the EO blend is used at 3% total, then you know the aloe, glycerin, and rosemary extract (antioxidant) are each at less than 3%. So not much aloe, compared with people who use it at 1/2 or more of the water phase in their recipe. 

This recipe has a high % of coconut -- CO is at least half of the two main soaping oils to be listed before the olive -- so it's going to be drying to the skin. I agree the jojoba is in there mostly for sales appeal. It's too expensive and too problematic in soap to use in any great amount.

After reading some of the reviews on Amazon, I got the sense that this soap isn't pulling off any miracles. The gist of the comments I read told me the soap helps some folks with fungal or bacterial skin issues. But it doesn't help others much ... or it controls the problem when the soap is used regularly, but the problem comes back if the person stops using the soap. 

I bet a well-made soap with the bold-smelling tea tree / mint EO blend would be about as helpful.


----------

